# Nira vs Flora (ref: Negrek)



## Negrek (Dec 14, 2016)

[size=+2]*Nira vs Flora*[/size]



> Format: 2 vs. 2, singles
> Style: Set
> DQ: ...A month?
> Damage Cap: 30%
> ...


*Nira's active squad*

 *Boris* the male Aurorus <Snow Warning>
 *Mercuria* the female Slowking <Own Tempo>
 *Hair* the female Zweilous <Hustle>
 *Majora's Mask* the male Phantump <Frisk> @ Lucky Egg
 *Ouroboros* the male Dratini <Marvel Scale> @ Lucky Egg
 *urSol the Chanter* the female Jangmo-o <Overcoat> @ Lucky Egg
 *Mr Robinson* the male Drampa <Berserk> @ Lucky Egg
 *Tux* the male Salandit <Corrosion> @ Lucky Egg
 *Sun King* the female Oranguru <Telepathy> @ Lucky Egg
 *Spooktowel* the female Mimikyu <Disguise> @ Lucky Egg


*Flora's active squad*

 *Douglas* the male Oshawott <Torrent>
 *Sayuri* the female Petilil <Chlorophyll>
 *Isolde* the female Vanillite <Ice Body>
 *Mariana* the female Litleo <Moxie>
 *Squirt* the female Pumpkaboo (Average Size) <Frisk>
 *Kyu* the female Mimikyu <Disguise>
 *Prince Fluffybutt* the male Vulpix (Alola Form) <Snow Cloak>

1. Nira sends out
2. Flora sends out and attacks
3. Nira attacks


----------



## kyeugh (Dec 14, 2016)

Sorry for the wait, Flora, and sorry to Negrek as well for the inconvenience. :/

I'll start off with *urSol*.


----------



## Flora (Dec 16, 2016)

hmmm...jesus Christ hidden ability jangmo-o too op pls nerf

alright, i'm gonna send *Kyu* in!

Alright, Kyu, let's start off with a *Curse*; it's a little risky with the health loss, but since you're effectively immune to one attack you should be alright. After that, *Swagger* to trip up your dragon friend, and why not finish off with *Play Rough?*

*Curse~Swagger~Play Rough*


----------



## kyeugh (Dec 16, 2016)

Wew.  It looks like it's pretty likely that you'll get cursed, which kind of sucks.  Try your very hardest to get in a solid *taunt* before that can happen.  Next, even if the curse went through anyway, you should still be unaffected for the round thanks to the taunt, so take this round to get in some reasonable damage with a *shadow claw*.  Finish with a *protect*.  I'd like to get a little more damage in before we start taking hits like that.

*Taunt ~ shadow claw ~ protect*


----------



## Negrek (Jan 8, 2017)

Far out on an island in Alola's eastern seas, two pokémon wait. Their battleground isn't much to speak of, not even large enough to be of interest for Poképelago development, its scatter of palm trees too scrawny to interest even the hungriest crabrawler. They also don't provide much shade for Kyu who, despite the protection of her disguise, would prefer not to stand out in the baking sun.

urSol, on the other hand, is happily content basking in its rays, the broad golden scale on her head grown pleasantly warm in the time she's spent standing in sunshine. And it's been _quite some_ time at that--so long that the pokémon are reduced to exchanging pleasantries to alleviate some of the boredom of standing around and waiting for commands. What's taking their trainers so long to get going, neither pokémon knows, but when commands finally do come, when the referee signals that the battle's underway, Kyu is almost sad to be getting started. For a couple of minutes, there, she thought she might've found someone who'd want to be her friend.

*Nira (OO)*

urSol the Chanter (F) <Overcoat> @ Lucky Egg
Health: 100%
Energy: 100%
Commands: Taunt ~ Shadow Claw ~ Protect
- Enjoying the sun.

*Flora (OO)*

Kyu (F) <Disguise>
Health: 100%
Energy: 100%
Commands: Curse ~ Swagger ~ Play Rough
- Let's be friends!

Once the match actually begins, though, Kyu wastes no time on pleasantries. urSol cocks her head, trying to catch what the mimikyu's saying. Kyu's faint, rasping words are difficult to make out over the sound of the waves against the shore, but urSol only has to catch a handful of them to figure out what's going on. In sudden panic the jangmo-o blurts out the best taunts she can think of. Hey, why don't you come out of the shade already, you afraid of the sun? You don't look like a _real_ pikachu, what happened to your tail? What's with all the funny words, ha ha, why don't you get over here and fight?

It's not exactly a very inspired taunt attack, and Kyu's already lost in the magic of her own curse; a few weak insults aren't about to stop her now. She's listening, though, and despite everything, that tail comment stings a little. There'll be time to deal with that later, though. For now she simply draws together the last threads of her spell and binds them with her own life, setting the curse in motion. Kyu shudders in deep, stabbing pain, and urSol shudders with her, suddenly cold despite the bright, tropical sunshine.

The jangmo-o tells herself that she's just imagining things. Obviously her taunt worked; in fact, Kyu's visibly fuming, pacing around the little patch of shade and too incensed to swagger properly. Her mood doesn't improve when urSol races in, raking at her with purple-fizzing claws and absolutely shredding her precious disguise. The ghost screams in outrage, taking urSol more than a little aback, and lashes out herself, ghostly arms reaching from beneath her shredded costume to claw at urSol. The startled jangmo-o barely manages to get her protect up in time and watches, unnerved, as the ghost's indistinct black claws scrabble across its surface, searching for a way in. It doesn't help that her heart seizes in her chest and that terrible cold passes over her again. It's only for a second, but urSol feels horribly weak even after it fades away, and Kyu's still yelling and bashing on her shield, promising horrible things the instant she breaks through. All in all, the jangmo-o could imagine better starts to a battle.

*Nira (OO)*

urSol the Chanter (F) <Overcoat> @ Lucky Egg
Health: 90%
Energy: 87%
Used: Taunt ~ Shadow Claw ~ Protect
- Nervous. Cursed.

*Flora (OO)*

Kyu (F) <Disguise>
Health: 50%
Energy: 89%
Used: Curse ~ Nothing ~ Play Rough
- Screeching in frustration. Disguise broken. Taunted (1 more action).

*Final Notes*
- Sorry for the delay. Nira's up first next round.



Spoiler: numbers



Flora's pokémon: Kyu the female Mimikyu <Disguise>
Stats: -1 SpAttk, +1 SpDef
Speed: Base 96 + 6 randomized = 102 speed

Nira's pokémon: urSol the Chanter the female Jangmo-o <Overcoat> @ Lucky Egg
Stats: +1 Def
Speed: Base 45 + 7 randomized = 52 speed

Kyu first!

-- Begin Round One --

-- begin action round --

Kyu's command: curse
Energy: 5%
Acc: n/a
Damage: 50% self
!extra effect: urSol cursed

urSol's command: taunt
Energy: Base 3%
Acc: 100%
		HIT!
Damage: n/a
!extra effect: Kyu taunted

-- round one results --

Kyu
50%
95%

urSol
100%
97%

-- Begin Action Round --

Kyu's command: swagger
!fails (taunt)
Energy: 1%
Acc: n/a
Damage: n/a

urSol's command: shadow claw
Energy: Base 4%
Acc: 100%
		HIT!
!crit roll: 14
no crit
Damage:
Pow 70 -> base 7% x 1.5 = 10% damage
!disguise broken

-- Round Two Results --

Kyu
50%
94%

urSol
100%
93%

-- begin action round --

urSol's command: protect
Energy: Base 2% + 4% damage = 6% energy
Acc: n/a
Damage: n/a

Kyu's command: play rough
Energy: 5%
Acc: 90%
Roll: 7
		HIT!
crit roll: 6
no crit
Damage:
Pow 90 -> base 9% - 1% stat x 1.5 = 12% damage (blocked by protect)

-- end of round damages --

urSol: 10% curse

-- round three results --

Kyu
50%
89%

urSol
90%
87%


----------



## kyeugh (Jan 19, 2017)

sorry for the delay, guys!  finals...

yikes.  well, start out with a *swords dance*, unless you're taunted; in that case, use *shadow claw*.  follow up with an *iron defence*, again unless you can't, in which case use *shadow claw* again.  if you've used a shadow claw this round, use *screech*; otherwise, use *shadow claw*.  guess we'll have to weather all the damage this round...

sorry for all the conditionals, negrek.

*swords dance / shadow claw ~ iron defence / shadow claw ~ screech / shadow claw*


----------



## Negrek (Feb 19, 2017)

DQ warning for Flora; twenty-four hours for commands.


----------



## Flora (Feb 19, 2017)

you know, I was wondering when I was supposed to post in this; I guess there's my answer.

uhhhhh

*Dazzling Gleam~Dark Pulse~Play Rough*


----------



## Negrek (Mar 5, 2017)

*Round Two*​
*Nira (OO)*

urSol the Chanter (F) <Overcoat> @ Lucky Egg
Health: 90%
Energy: 87%
Commands: Swords Dance / Shadow Claw ~ Iron Defence / Shadow Claw ~ Screech / Shadow Claw
- Nervous. Cursed.

*Flora (OO)*

Kyu (F) <Disguise>
Health: 50%
Energy: 89%
Commands: Dazzling Gleam ~ Dark Pulse ~ Play Rough
- Screeching in frustration. Disguise broken. Taunted (1 more action).

Try though she might, urSol can't keep her protect going forever. Kyu's still fuming on the other side of the jangmo-o's barrier, shadowy claws waving in aggravation, and urSol's sure the ghost will strike the second the protect falls. There's no helping it, though; despite how urSol's body trembles with exertion, despite how she squeezes her eyes shut in a desperate bid to hold the protect steady, the wall of energy, flickers, buzzes, and then disappears. And, as urSol had predicted, Kyu strikes.

Rather than shadow, Kyu attacks with light. The horrible ghostly arms retract under the mimikyu's disguise, and the ghost's eyes glimmer, at first only with malice, and then with real, searing fairy energy. Kyu is lost behind a wall of dazzling light, and urSol squawks, turning tail with watering eyes tight shut, racing off to find somewhere safer to begin her dance.

She doesn't have much luck with that. It's a small island, and she remains well aware both of the mimikyu still lurking in the palm tree's shade and the feeling of impending doom that continues to hang over her. The jangmo-o blinks away afterimages and takes a deep breath, then starts a shuffling sort of dance, claws sinking uncomfortably into the sand and tail somehow always getting in the way. As she gets going, though, and starts to pick up speed, urSol's worries rapidly fall away. The jangmo-o loses herself in the rhythm of the dance, finding exhilaration in each bob and twirl. She feels like she's going to win this battle. She feels like she could win _any_ battle, come to that, like she's strong enough to take on the entire world.

Then a wave of dark energy comes scything out of the palm shade, knocking urSol off her feet and bringing everything to a crashing halt.

The jangmo-o struggles upright again in sudden panic, expecting Kyu to descend on her in a fury, tearing at her with those horrible claws. The ghost is still lurking, though, yellowish pikachu garb standing out clearly in the shade. urSol shakes herself and snorts sand out of her nostrils. She forces herself to stare Kyu down without flinching. She can do this.

The jangmo-o's scales grow out, thickening and taking on a metallic sheen, and then the little dragon charges, roaring a challenge to Kyu as she goes. urSol rears, tearing into Kyu with another shadow claw, and now the ghost really _does_ go berserk. The claws come out again, scratching and tearing and working themselves down around the edges of urSol's scales. The mimikyu howls and pummels and sends the dragon tumbling across the sand with the awful force of her attack. Lying there, urSol finds her newfound confidence ebbing, replaced again by that horrible doomed feeling once again, icy fear seizing her body as the curse returns to take its toll.

*Nira (OO)*

urSol the Chanter (F) <Overcoat> @ Lucky Egg
Health: 54%
Energy: 79%
Used: Swords Dance ~ Iron Defense ~ Shadow Claw
- Overwhelmed by Kyu's anger. Cursed. +2 Attack, +2 Defense

*Flora (OO)*

Kyu (F) <Disguise>
Health: 37%
Energy: 76%
Used: Dazzling Gleam ~ Dark Pulse ~ Play Rough
- Feeling vindicated. Disguise broken.

*Final Notes*
- Flora first next round.


----------



## Negrek (Apr 3, 2017)

DQ warning for Flora. ~48 hours for commands.


----------



## Flora (Apr 5, 2017)

will I EVER do this on time

uhhhh

*Thunder Wave~Return~Rest*


----------



## Negrek (Jul 2, 2017)

DQ warning for Nira. Since it's been a while, you have *one week* to give commands.


----------



## kyeugh (Jul 9, 2017)

hmmmm.

try *taunt* to evade that thunderwave and prevent the rest.  try your best to move first.  if you end up paralysed anyway, use *facade* next; otherwise, use payback.  then use *shadow claw*.

*taunt ~ facade / payback ~ shadow claw*


----------



## Negrek (Jul 31, 2017)

*Round Three*​
*Nira (OO)*

urSol the Chanter (F) <Overcoat> @ Lucky Egg
Health: 54%
Energy: 79%
Commands: Taunt ~ Facade / Payback ~ Shadow Claw
- Overwhelmed by Kyu's anger. Cursed. +2 Attack, +2 Defense

*Flora (OO)*

Kyu (F) <Disguise>
Health: 37%
Energy: 76%
Commands: Thunder Wave ~ Return ~ Rest
- Feeling vindicated. Disguise broken.

Watching urSol go flying has calmed Kyu down a little bit, and the ghost stays where she is for a second, clutching her claws in the sand and slowly taking stock of the situation. So maybe she let her temper get the better of her a little bit last round, but so what? urSol isn't looking great, and Kyu has another opportunity to slow her down now. Her pikachu disguise flashes and sparks with electricity--she's even practiced so the cheeks light up like on the real thing, see?--and then Kyu lets fly with a thunder wave that easily hits urSol where she lies.

The jangmo-o yelps as the stinging blast of electricity hits her, and then her throat locks up and she ends it with a cough, shaking uncontrollably as the thunder wave rattles her. She has to persevere, though, she has to get back to her feet. The jangmo-o strains against her protesting body and rises slowly back to her feet, turning to face Kyu again. To be honest, the little dragon isn't feeling all that eager to provoke the violent ghost-type further, but on the other hand, she doesn't want to suffer more mishaps like that thunder wave. urSol steels herself, takes a deep breath, and lets fly with every insult she can think of that she hasn't used against Kyu, and maybe one or two she has as well--it's not like the dragon's got an unlimited stock of zingers stored up, after all.

Kyu listens, unimpressed. Think that's going to work twice? No, she's got a handle on her anger now. She's calm. Totally calm. Wait--her disguise looks like a mutant _plusle_? Okay, that's _way_ out of line. Maybe she is annoyed, after all. Just a little this time, just enough so that she can't muster up the most spectacular return attack. It's not that she doesn't adore her trainer, it's just that it's a little hard to focus on positive feelings while she's so irritated at urSol. It doesn't help that the dragon's reinforced scales are tough to break through. Kyu scrabbles and scratches at them a bit, but it isn't long before she gives up, unsure whether she even managed to break through the dragon's defenses.

At least it's better than what the jangmo-o manages herself. urSol overcomes her unreliable muscles once again and throws herself into Kyu, scratching and biting and doing a real number on the mimikyu's pikachu disguise. The ghost underneath it, though? Doesn't even feel the facade attack, only further anger over how the dragon's mistreating her beautiful pikachu sheet.

So much anger, actually, that Kyu just can't settle down and go to sleep. The ghost tries, really she does, but every time she closes her eyes she just sees urSol's smug face and knows that she can't just lie around and let that smug dragon get away with whatever she wants. It doesn't help that urSol, deeply embarrassed over the failure of her facade, tries to make up for it with a particularly vicious shadow claw. Kyu snaps back to full wakefulness, spitting insults at the dragon, who wobbles backwards nervously, that icy, doomed feeling falling over her once again.

*Nira (OO)*

urSol the Chanter (F) <Overcoat> @ Lucky Egg
Health: 47%
Energy: 64%
Used: Taunt ~ Facade ~ Shadow Claw 
- Not feeling so good. Cursed. Paralyzed (severe). +2 Attack, +2 Defense

*Flora (OO)*

Kyu (F) <Disguise>
Health: 24%
Energy: 68%
Used: Thunder Wave ~ Return ~ Rest (failed)
- Cranky and out of sorts. Disguise broken.

*Final Notes*
- Taunt will have less of an effect and may fail after repeated use; this time it lasted two actions instead of three.
- Nira first next round.


----------



## Negrek (Sep 25, 2017)

DQ warning for Nira. Forty-eight hours to post.


----------



## Negrek (Oct 5, 2017)

Nira is disqualified. Flora wins $8, Kyu gets 1 EXP, and urSol gets 2 EXP.

i am... not sure I did the battle closure thing right in the DB, so please let me know if you didn't get the correct prizes.

Edit: Actually, can confirm that EXP prizes definitely did not get given out appropriately, so I'll talk to Zhorken about it.


----------

